# Layout.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I decided to break down part of my lay-out. It's the short leg of my "L" shaped lay-out..I'll be losing 16' of run on my outside loop, but I've been having trouble with it somewhat for years, including slow-downs and de-railments. Plus I just can't keep up with all the maintenance, that's the biggest problem.. I've located wires that don't do anything, and I'll be looking at that also.. And I'm still having a issue with losing my dog, I had a large blanket near my feet, under my workbench, and that's where she would stay for hours, giving me some poor advice,lol...Anyway, this will be much simpler for me to keep up, and I still have 2 more loops that are at 99%,plus my O gauge loop.I had 4 turn-outs to reckon with on my switching yard, and again, the up-keep was boring and I was losing interest in the whole thing. I'm going to just make a little village in the empty spot where the yard was located.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You have 3 rail shown? 
I know I know. 

If it was mine, I would leave it up and fix it.
But it is your layout. 
The wire to no where? I see a whole bunch of wires in the one picture.
Ha Ha ha looks like mine. But little by little I am fixing that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> You have 3 rail shown?
> I know I know.
> 
> If it was mine, I would leave it up and fix it.
> ...


Pretty isn't too important to me, at least when it comes to wiring,lol. My O gauge loop works perfectly, and I have alot of O gauge stuff in tubs.I have steamers, PA's, FA's, a Big Boy, and a Allegheny I like to run..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Much better to make changes than to lose interest!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you had problems with the S loop why not leave it as is for the O loop and add some switches to make a yard for parking your S fleet?

By the way what is the Miller box hiding?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind I guess there used to be a wood burning stove there?
Box hiding the vent/hole in the wall?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> If you had problems with the S loop why not leave it as is for the O loop and add some switches to make a yard for parking your S fleet?
> 
> By the way what is the Miller box hiding?


The area I took down was the yard with all the switches..Notice the 2 large yard lights from K-Line.. And that Miller box is indeed covering the pipe for the woodstove that was there.. It's been approx. 30 years it's been there,lol...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, then when you said that you took down part of the L you didn't mean you were going to tear out the wood all together?
You are just taking out the S track and are going to keep the table L as is?
You could add some sidings to make a yard for parking your fleet?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> OK, then when you said that you took down part of the L you didn't mean you were going to tear out the wood all together?
> You are just taking out the S track and are going to keep the table L as is?
> You could add some sidings to make a yard for parking your fleet?


The tables will stay, I just took out the sidings to make it simpler to run and maintain. I'll still have 3 loops of S scale and 1 large loop for my O scale stuff..The loops for the S scale will be 12' by 6', while the O will be 12'x12'x6'x6'.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, that is good, I thought you were going to rip out the whole L.
You can use that space for something.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> OK, that is good, I thought you were going to rip out the whole L.
> You can use that space for something.


Already have started a new scene.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, Sometimes I think in an effort to make things look a certain way, we over complicate things. That can lead to lost interest. At least it did me once. I think you were smart to do what you did to keep your interest up. I learned a long time ago to make my wiring neat and uncomplicated. Less is more. Lesson learned. I have often thought about redoing my 10' x 18' layout but then I think how much work it was to build and change my mind. 

Kenny


----------

